
3D Printed Rockets: These Giant Printers Are Meant to Make Rockets - panabee
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2017-10-18/these-giant-printers-are-meant-to-make-rockets
======
jpn
For a more active discussion, please visit here:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15512347](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15512347)

